# Ptsb want to meet with



## irishss (31 Jul 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm one of the few that lost my home over this mess.

Anyway got a call from a regional manager wanting to meet me and explain what happened and offer comp..

I'll go here them out and then get legal advice.

I put 20% down on my house and so much more into it as it was a new build.

I'll post back when I meet them.


Very strange as the bank rep call from a mobile number.

Anyway money will not get my house back and my credit was destroyed


----------



## Agent 47 (31 Jul 2015)

You're doing the right thing, hear what they say, ask for the offer in writing and use a solicitor before making a decision.


----------



## phil (31 Jul 2015)

http://m.independent.ie/business/ir...mes-it-stole-in-mortgage-ripoff-31414566.html

Don't know if this applies to you but just said id put it up. Sorry to hear about your experiences I hope the future works out for you.


----------



## irishss (31 Jul 2015)

No my house is long gone...


----------



## phil (31 Jul 2015)

Sorry to hear that. Its worth seeing what they say. Maybe worth taking someone legal with you. Dont make any rash decisions. Could be better offer on table if you fight them.


----------



## Descart (31 Jul 2015)

Tape the conversation, I mean that.


----------



## irishss (1 Aug 2015)

Just leave my phone on record without their knowledge or bring a dixaphone in...


----------



## irishss (5 Aug 2015)

Meet with TSB rep today, the apology was a joke.

Offered 50k.

50k for losing my house, what about the 20% I put down and other expenses.

Oh and there leaving the negative shortfall balance owed in place.

Absolute joke, I attended with my solicitor.

Onto redress board next and then to the courts.

I had to leave as it really pissed me off.


----------



## AAM_User (5 Aug 2015)

Sorry to hear that Irishss.

I somewhat suspected this would be the case for anyone.

They probably want to go down the legal route as it drags things out (& wears you down).


----------



## fuzzy10 (5 Aug 2015)

Disgusting behaviour by PTSB. That negative shortfall should be cleared & a more significant compensation package offered.


----------



## phil (5 Aug 2015)

Sorry to hear this irishss. The cheek of them.


----------



## matan (5 Aug 2015)

Would u go to media with your story irishss??its an insult really!


----------



## fuzzy10 (6 Aug 2015)

I read in the media that any negative shortfall would be eradicated. PTSB are obviously feeding incorrect information to the media..


----------



## Bronte (6 Aug 2015)

irishss said:


> Meet with TSB rep today, the apology was a joke.
> 
> Offered 50k.
> 
> ...


 
I'm very sorry to hear this Irishss.  Please be aware that banks and other read this.  I would get your solicitor to draft minutes of your meeting with them and send it to them so you have it on paper.  Going legal is your best bet.  I would not post what you are going to do on here.  I hope you have a good solicitor.

You ought to look at this with the view of what situation would you be in now if you had not lost your home and if you had been paying a low tracker.  You need to add up everything you put into that house.  I wish you the best of luck, and I have no faith that the PTSB will do the right thing now and meaningfully negotiate with you without you going to court.  That carefully choreographed media presentation last month is a front, don't be fooled by it.  You have proof of that in the way they took this all the way to the steps of the Supreme court before backing down.

Even your meeting with them was an exercise in futility and I'm not a bit surprised you walked out.  That meeting was also coming from the spin doctors and the guy you were there with had probably been told not to offer you anything more.


----------



## Sarenco (6 Aug 2015)

I really don't see the point of offering somebody a compensation payment while still maintaining that they owe you money.  Surely a full write off any outstanding balance should be the starting point in these negotiations?

I also think these appeals should be adjudicated by the FSO - not by a board constituted by PTSB, which is obviously one of the parties to the dispute.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Aug 2015)

Sarenco said:


> I also think these appeals should be adjudicated by the FSO - not by a board constituted by PTSB, which is obviously one of the parties to the dispute.



Hi Sarenco 

If the borrower doesn't like the result of the appeal, they can still go to the FSO. If ptsb is sensible, the appeals board will be told to be generous so that very few complaints will go outside ptsb.

Brendan


----------



## Sarenco (6 Aug 2015)

Understood Brendan, but PTSB have apparently stated that the appeals board will be "completely independent" of the bank (i.e. not under the direction of the bank). 

Given the amount of time that has already passed, I would be of the view that interposing an additional layer of appeal between PTSB and the FSO will simply delay matters further and I would have my doubts that an appeals body constituted by one party to a dispute (and presumably remunerated by that party) can ever be truly independent.


----------

